# A good Label on my shirt



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok I am debating on Labels for my t shirts... I dunno how to remove existing ones cleanly... and sew new ones on... I dunno how to sew! what should I do?


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Either the company you bought blanks from or somewere like a tailor, clothing adjustment shop can do it for you.

Unless your good at sewing id suggest have them do it for you


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

tonygraystone said:


> Either the company you bought blanks from or somewere like a tailor, clothing adjustment shop can do it for you.
> 
> Unless your good at sewing id suggest have them do it for you




Is it usually relatively cheap? And ill see the person I buy blanks from can do it... if not ill put it at the bottom of my shirt like an iron on!


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Ive found, fairly cheap from shirt supplier and pricey from alteration type shop


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

you should burn the tag off with a torch


----------

